# Home made spaghetti sauce



## redneck5236 (Aug 23, 2020)

First batch if home made sauce today ! Another batch tomorrow ! Maybe a third next week ! Been cooking a couple hours outside on the patio ! Have a beer stir the sauce ! Lol will cook till about five tonight !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 23, 2020)

that looks tasty! And your noodles will be ready at 5:01 for the first plateful? Lol

Ryan


----------



## redneck5236 (Aug 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> that looks tasty! And your noodles will be ready at 5:01 for the first plateful? Lol
> 
> Ryan


Yes they will ! Just put some sweet sausage links in the sauce to cook !


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2020)

Thats gonna be good .


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 23, 2020)

Wife and I canned 60lbs of tomatoes a few weeks ago. Nothing like having homemade tomato sauce in December.


----------



## redneck5236 (Aug 23, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> Wife and I canned 60lbs of tomatoes a few weeks ago. Nothing like having homemade tomato sauce in December.


Make enough to get to march !


----------



## Buttah Butts (Aug 23, 2020)

We also made some salsa and tomato jam.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 23, 2020)

You just can't beat home made sauce.

Looking good.


----------



## redneck5236 (Aug 23, 2020)

Had to take out a pork loin and rack of ribs to make room for sauce ! Guess I will be making Canadian bacon and cured ribs in about ten to fourteen days ! Lol !


----------



## Steve H (Aug 24, 2020)

The sauce looks great! Now if my matters ever get ripe!


----------

